# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Self-leveling sealant for expansion joints in pavers

## opinio

Can anyone tell me where I can get a dark grey or black self-leveling sealant (polyurethane most likely) for expansion joints and edges in bluestone pavers. I want to put a few expansions joints in and seal some edges near taps and I have seen this sealant used in city paths etc. It is so much neater than using normal 'thicker' polyurethane sealants. I have used the Sika Pro polyurethane sealant for concrete joints that is sold at Bunnings but it only comes in concrete grey. Any suggested brands? Or where to search? 
Note also, I am not talking about self-leveling compound for the floor. I mean the caulking compound. 
E.g. like this https://www.bunnings.com.au/sika-300...alant_p1210274

----------


## mudbrick

Sikaflex Pro comes in a range of colours including black. Google it to see the colour chart.
bunnings usually sell a few of the colours but you might need to find a different hardware supplier 
if the don't have the colours you need.

----------


## opinio

> Sikaflex Pro comes in a range of colours including black. Google it to see the colour chart.
> bunnings usually sell a few of the colours but you might need to find a different hardware supplier 
> if the don't have the colours you need.

  I did check already. The self-levelling one only comes in concrete grey according to their website. I use Silka Pro in other colours as well. But it's not self-levelling polyurethane.

----------

